# PR Process



## gstate330 (Jan 17, 2019)

Dears,

I would really appreciate if you could answer my questions below:

1- Could you please inform what is the opportunity to get a PR for?

I:

MBA
Age33
Experience + 8yrs
IELTS (7,7,7,7)

Wife:

Bachelor Degree
Ielts (L4.5,R4.5,W6,S6)


2- what is the best occupation to apply for as my Bachelor Degree (Banking & Finance) in addition to an MBA.



>SNIP<


Regards,


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You would have to apply with you as the primary applicant, as your wife's IELTS score is too low for her to be eligible to apply as the primary applicant.

Provided that your MBA is evaluated as being equivalent to a Canadian MBA then you should be able to get full credit for it... if it isn't considered to be equivalent, you will only receive credit for the equivalent Canadian qualification.

Your English skills, while adequate, are nothing spectacular so your CRS isn't likely to be high enough to qualify for an invitation to apply without a provincial nomination.


----------



## ausilover (Jan 7, 2016)

hello friends,
I received my PR for SINP OID. So I am currently planning to visit canada in three months and will return back to my home country and permanently moving to canada after 1 year.

So my question is I got Saskatchwan nominated PR visa so is it compulsary for me to go to Saskatchewan on my first visit to canada or if I just go to Toronto or other city will be ok.

And do I need to apply for PR card during my first visit? as I am only going to canada for 7-8 days.
And any cheap and good places to stay in toronto for my visit.
Your help would be highly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

ausilover said:


> hello friends,
> I received my PR for SINP OID. So I am currently planning to visit canada in three months and will return back to my home country and permanently moving to canada after 1 year.
> 
> So my question is I got Saskatchwan nominated PR visa so is it compulsary for me to go to Saskatchewan on my first visit to canada or if I just go to Toronto or other city will be ok.
> ...


If the immigration services suspect that you are not going to live and work in Saskatchewan you could find that your PR offer gets withdrawn. To get your SK nominated PR you made a declaration live and work in Saskatchewan, to not do so is fraud. if you visit Canada for the first time yet do not visit the province you committed to, it is likely you may get flagged for possible fraudulent application.


----------



## ausilover (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks JGK ....


----------

